# كيف احصل على النسخ الأصلية من كتابي PMbok 4th and Rita 6th



## SadiA (6 يونيو 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء ...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من يتسطيع المساعدة او يدلني على كيفية الحصول على الكتابين في اسرع وقت ممكن...اكون له شاكر

الكتاب الأول:
A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge: (Pmbok Guide) by Project Management Institute (Paperback - Dec 31, 2008)

 الكتاب الثاني:
PMP® Exam Prep Book - Sixth Edition Developed by Rita Mulcahy, PMP


----------



## SadiA (6 يونيو 2009)

طبعا كتاب الpmbok موجود بكثرة في النت لكن الشحن غالي
اما كتاب ريتا فهو حسب علمي غير موجود الإ في موقع ريتا 

هل هناك من طرق اسهل؟


----------



## tgaber (8 يونيو 2009)

يوجد موزع معتمد فى دبى وسعر الكتاب 100 دولار بخلاف الشحن يمكن المراسلة على العنوان الاتى


Pramod Mohan

Manager, Training Operations

http://www.SUKAD.com/




SUKAD is approved by PMI as a Global Registered Education Provider (R.E.P.)

SUKAD Core Competence is Project, Program, Portfolio, and Construction Management!



Telephone & Fax
Physical Location
Mailing Address

Direct: + 971 4 369 3649 

Fax: + 971 4 367 2804
Dubai Knowledge Village

Block 4, Office F14
P.O. Box 500241, DIC

Dubai, United Arab Emirates




[email protected]


----------



## tgaber (8 يونيو 2009)

Email [email protected]


----------



## SadiA (8 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*



tgaber قال:


> email [email protected]


 

شكرا لتعاونك...:56: وان شاء الله تتيسر


----------



## j_ziad (9 يوليو 2009)

لقد قمت بشراء الكتاب من http://www.SUKAD.com/

في دبي,و تم توصيله في غضون 3 ايام


----------



## SadiA (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للجميع فقد حصلت على الكتب عن طريق قريب لي في امريكا...قبل اسبوعين


----------



## SadiA (10 يوليو 2009)

j_ziad قال:


> لقد قمت بشراء الكتاب من http://www.sukad.com/
> 
> في دبي,و تم توصيله في غضون 3 ايام


 

تأخروا في الرد على ...عندها كنت بدات بالخيارالآخر...جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (4 يناير 2010)

You can buy this book from Amidest (Cairo or Alex)
the price arround 130LE


----------



## تقى الله (9 يناير 2010)

*عاجل م/اسماعيل عبد الله*



ismail abdallah قال:


> you can buy this book from amidest (cairo or alex)
> the price arround 130le




ياهندسه لو تسمح 
هوة الكتاب بتاع ريتا النسخه السادسه اللى موجود فى اميديست ده جديد واصلى؟او حتى نضيف ؟لانه فى امازون ب60 دولار ياريت تجاوبنى لو ع الخاص حتى وشكرا ليك


----------



## تقى الله (17 يناير 2010)

تقى الله قال:


> ياهندسه لو تسمح
> هوة الكتاب بتاع ريتا النسخه السادسه اللى موجود فى اميديست ده جديد واصلى؟او حتى نضيف ؟لانه فى امازون ب60 دولار ياريت تجاوبنى لو ع الخاص حتى وشكرا ليك




السلام عليكم 
ياهندسه انا بدور على كتاب ريتا 6 فى مصر نسخه نضيفه ورخيصه وحضرتك فى احد مشاركاتك قلت التالى:
*
You can buy this book from Amidest (Cairo or Alex)
the price around 130LE*

هل الكلام ده فعلا؟ لان سعر الكتاب على النت 60 دولار !!!!
ياريت توضح لانى ناوى اشتريه

وطبعا الكلام لكل الساده المهندسين اللى عندهم معلومه


----------



## مجدي مختار (18 يناير 2010)

Dear my Brother :follow this link and you will find what you needhttp://www.4shared.com/file/19934667...-_PMBOK_4.html


----------



## مجدي مختار (18 يناير 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/19934667...-_PMBOK_4.html


----------



## إسماعيل1 (29 مايو 2011)

يامجدي جزاك الله خير اعد وضعه في الرابيد شير لأن اللنك اصبحت غير موجودة


----------

